# Hemingray made blackglass bottle



## MuddyMO (Jul 20, 2014)

This has been a great addition to my ever-growing Hemingray Glass Co. collection, found in New Hampshire. For those who may not be familiar, this glass company has been renown for their (rare, colorful, and common) insulators and kerosene lamps. Infrequently do Hemingray made bottles surface. 

So, here's the awesome H.G. CO embossed key hole base in a strange orange-blackglass. To make this one unique are the two stars accompanying the glass manufacturer's name. Haven't seen this before.




Base


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 20, 2014)

I really dig it! (No pun intended) Indeed it is beautiful!


----------



## 2find4me (Jul 20, 2014)

That is very cool, didn't know Hemingray a Black Glass Beer!Yours was made in Covington, Kentucky.HERE is a link showing other things Hemingray made, including the Black Glass Beer.


----------



## sunrunner (Jul 22, 2014)

the quintessential blob.beautiful in its simplicity.Great color.


----------



## MuddyMO (Jul 25, 2014)

Mentioned this to a fellow forum-goer.

The glass is swirled, layered, and strawmarked, looking like it were made of milkglass. A different glass composition for sure!


----------



## sandchip (Jul 26, 2014)

Wow!  David Whitten at http://www.glassbottlemarks.com/bottlemarks/ would probably be interested in seeing those pictures, especially the one of the base.


----------

